# 5k worth of chainsaws stolen



## SquirrelMan (Oct 24, 2012)

My mentor/ buddy had 2 460's 2 260's a 200t and some other miscellaneous equipment stolen in Gwinnet county ga We have all the receipts, serial numbers and a police report has been filed as well a forwarded to all local police departments. PM me with any information or suspicious saws being advertised as for sale.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 24, 2012)

SquirrelMan said:


> My mentor/ buddy had 2 460's 2 260's a 200t and some other miscellaneous equipment stolen in Gwinnet county ga We have all the receipts, serial numbers and a police report has been filed as well a forwarded to all local police departments. PM me with any information or suspicious saws being advertised as for sale.



That's a big loss, hope they get whoever did it.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in Gwinnett too Ill keep an eye out for ya. 

Did you find the saws yet


----------



## SquirrelMan (Nov 13, 2012)

josh1981 said:


> I'm in Gwinnett too Ill keep an eye out for ya.
> 
> Did you find the saws yet



nope, lots of POS thieves out there and ppl who will buy a suspicious saw and not care (they are thieves too btw). I doubt those saws will ever be found.


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 25, 2012)

$10,000.00

$5800.00


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 25, 2012)

$10,000.00

5800.00


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 25, 2012)

$10,000.00

$5800.00


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 25, 2012)

$10,000.00
$5800.00


----------



## Swamp Man (Dec 20, 2012)

im 5 min from stone mountain so ill keep an eye out


----------

